

Vatican publication rehabilitates hackers - mono
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/382267/vatican_publication_rehabilitates_hackers/

======
zdw
_"I as a Christian thought I could feel something of the satisfaction that God
must have felt when He created the world," Pittman wrote of his work.
Christian hackers, Spadaro said, viewed their work as "a form of participation
in the 'work' of God in creation."_

Bingo. That's the "creating something from nothing, with merely my thoughts"
feeling that I get from programming. Whether you attribute it to the divine is
up to you.

------
ouchie
Why do hackers care what opinions are held about them by an ethically-
challenged bronze-age cargo cult?

